# Disney's Tangled (formerly Rapunzel) (2010)



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG. THE LOVE INTEREST HAS A GOATEE. FUCK YES. 

​




It's in 3D.

Did a search for this, nothing came up. But whatever.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

Lordy, that's pretty.

Do want.

And the awesome avy, I want that too.

I demand source.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

All of them are concept pictures. But I do hope the film looks like that, its very pretty.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

*right click and save*



Though to be honest, why is it feel every time I log onto this site I feel like I left my man card at the door? 

Disregarding the above, when is this out?


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

November 12th, I think. Teaser/trailer might appear with Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

looks cute I wonder who is the artist


----------



## TSC (Jan 8, 2010)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> Lordy, that's pretty.
> 
> Do want.
> 
> ...



I have a better quality image of the one Chee has.



also this image below was at one of the special exhibition at D23 I believe


This below is a casting call for audition which has descriptions of the character's personality and traits.



> Casting Call:
> 
> TO: ALL CONCERNED
> FROM: JAMIE ROBERTS (CASTING DIRECTOR)
> ...


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome thank you TSC!


----------



## pfft (Jan 8, 2010)

it looks aight.. i hate that cg animation shit. it gets old after awhile.


----------



## Brian (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks great, traditional Disney style with the 3D element, but I wish it looked like what was shown in OP, 2-D would have been better for Disney.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

....Is it wrong for me to think a animated chick with freakishly long hair bondage tying a animated dude with a goatee to a chair presents itself as a very kinky/hot scenario?

And before you ask, yes, I am weird.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

No, your not weird at all, I find it incredibly kinky too. 

And yea, I sorta wish this was in 2D. Those concept pictures remind me of the rococo art era and that would be a perfect style to emulate for this film.

Especially this concept art right here:

Which is a homage to:


But since they are going with the 3D, I really hope they are able to capture that rococo feel.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 9, 2010)

....Knowing my luck I am gonna drag my fiancee to this while there is a legitimately manly action movie of some sort out at the same time, and she'll be all like, "Dude, seriously?".

But it looks so damn pretty. 

To clarify, she wears the pants in our relationship as much as I do, but sometimes she seemingly wears it much better than I do.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 9, 2010)

Good to see Disney getting back into serious animated work (Chicken Little, Bolt, and Meet the Robinsons were okay, but didn't fit the normal Disney mode).  Plus, they're experimenting with CGI to create an oil painting based looking, and let's face it, that's always good to see.  Still remember Sleeping Beauty and how its art resembled at medieval tapestry at points (see the opening song sequence).

Any future 2D endeavors after TPATF?


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

I hear that Disney is going to animate The Snow Queen, 2D.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2010)

rapunzel reminds me of chenowith.  Is this a musical?


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes                                         .


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad to see Disney doing CG again, maybe they can finally put out something on Pixar's level.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2010)

it actually looks quite good...this one might be the first disney movie that i'm gonna go watch in a long time.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2010)

It looks nice. Her design is not groundbreaking or anything, but she looks cute. The love interest is pretty though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, that really is lovely work, it certainly flows with the idea of her being a painter nicely. And heck, the guy being a thief? That's one of the overarching type of characters I like, smartasses.  When I read the discription for the mother I thought of Bernadette Peters. But that's probably just because I adore her, she's funny, and she was the mother in the Cinderella (one of the live actions).


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2010)

This is going to be a colorful movie!


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, to echo what others have said, the art is very well done. I can't help but think Rapunzel looks a bit prissy in those pics. 

BTW, nice set Chee.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 9, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, to echo what others have said, the art is very well done. I can't help but think Rapunzel looks a bit prissy in those pics.


I think so too,lolz.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2010)

So nothing on the villain yet?


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

Probably the mother. She stole Rapunzel from her original parents, over-protective, and will probably stop at nothing to get her back when she leaves.


----------



## TSC (Jan 9, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Any future 2D endeavors after TPATF?


Disney is planning on doing alternation each year between 2-D and 3-D.
2009- Frog and Princess 2D
2010- Rapunzel 3D
2011- Winnie the Pooh 2D
2012-Joe Jump (it was originally was going to be King of Elves, but that got canceled) 3D
2013-Snow Queen 2D
2014-(this is originally was where Joe Jump would be featured. now it's unknown)

Joe Jump is about an old 80's video game icon than "jumps" into futuristic video gaming world.

Ramayama is also brieftly mention by John Laesster as 2-D movie. When? We don't know. 2015 is our guess. But here's is a concept art on it by Hans Bacher.





Also here were some older concept arts for Snow Queen movie they attempted earlier but was dropped

Gerda


Two different concepts on Snow Queen:


This image below was an old storyboard on a scene when they first attempted the Snow Queen project in earlier 2000's. I hate the design of Snow queen there.





narutosimpson said:


> rapunzel reminds me of chenowith.  Is this a musical?


Chenowith was original was casted as Rapunzel but ever since Glen Kene drop out from director of the production, the whole Rapunzel had to go into another re-stage. Thus new VA were auditioned. Mandy Moore is the new Rapunzel VA.

As Chee said, this will be a musical. Alan Menken is working on it. He will also work on Snow Queen's as well.




Narcissus said:


> So nothing on the villain yet?


Mother Gothel is the villain. I post up the description of her character in earlier post.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

It looks like Disney is going to test the marketability between 3D and 2D.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 9, 2010)

The drawings look gorgeous.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Probably the mother. She stole Rapunzel from her original parents, over-protective, and will probably stop at nothing to get her back when she leaves.



Yeah, I know the story of Rapunzel. I mean as in, are no pics or anything yet?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Wow, that really is lovely work, it certainly flows with the idea of her being a painter nicely. And heck, the guy being a thief? That's one of the overarching type of characters I like, smartasses.  When I read the discription for the mother I thought of Bernadette Peters. But that's probably just because I adore her, she's funny, and she was the mother in the Cinderella (one of the live actions).



Oh, I only just remembered this. Know what's funny?

Bernadette Peters played the role of Rapunzel's mother in a Broadway play called Into the Woods. I loved that play and she was awesome in it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TitEVTlRFA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, I know the story of Rapunzel. I mean as in, are no pics or anything yet?



Nope                                                     .


----------



## Koi (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello sexy love interest..


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 9, 2010)

TSC said:


> 2013-Snow Queen 2D



Oh, my favourite fairy tale! Three years to go, but I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

Koi said:


> Hello sexy love interest..



Heck yes. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2010)

Chee, your user title is inappropriate.  

I like what I am seeing so far though.  Rapunzel has always been one of the better fables around.  So I think this has a lot of potential.

Snow Queen also sounds interesting.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 9, 2010)

TSC said:


> Ramayama is also brieftly mention by John Laesster as 2-D movie. When? We don't know. 2015 is our guess. But here's is a concept art on it by Hans Bacher.



:amazed

Ramayana? The Ramayana? With Ram, Hanuman & Ravana and all the works? That would be like...totally awesome.

Liking the concept art for Snow Queen as well. Real nice.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2010)

Thought it was live action, thank god.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks cute!! Prince Naveen is still the hottest prince ever though .


----------



## TSC (Jan 9, 2010)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> :amazed
> 
> Ramayana? The Ramayana? With Ram, Hanuman & Ravana and all the works? That would be like...totally awesome.


Yes, though John Lassester mention it very briefly in a list of upcoming disney movies along with Rapunzel, Snow Queen, and King of Elves in one of the Princess and the Frog books. King of Elves recently got shut down so who knows on the status on Ramayama. I'm hoping it'll happen though.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Chee, your user title is inappropriate.



I am curious. 



nightmistress said:


> Looks cute!! Prince Naveen is still the hottest prince ever though .



No way. 
Naveen didn't have sexy facial hair.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2010)

Rapunzel's mind is the scene of the crime.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Rapunzel's mind is the scene of the crime.



I'd like to see Nolan direct a kid's film. It would confuse the hell out of those toddlers.


----------



## Pompous (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd like to say how the CGI looks very classic Disney instead of Pixar, but the characters look slightly out of place to me. I'll have to see more of course.


----------



## Chee (Feb 12, 2010)

FUCK YOU DISNEY. THEY HAVE TO FUCK EVERYTHING. THEY JUST FUCK FUCK FUCK. 



> Producer Roy Conli just made the official announcement on Walt Disney Animation Studios' Facebook page that Rapunzel has been renamed Tangled:
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm Roy Conli, producer of Disney's next animated film. I have some exciting news to share, and it was important to me that YOU guys – the Disney fans – hear it first. I want to tell you about Walt Disney Animation Studio's 2010 release, Tangled. It's a really fresh, smart take on the Rapunzel story. In our film, the infamous bandit Flynn Rider meets his match in the girl with the 70 feet of magical golden hair. We're having a lot of fun pairing Flynn, who's seen it all, with Rapunzel, who's been locked away in a tower for 18 years. I’m so proud of the crew working on this film – they’re doing a fantastic job creating an awesome story with great characters and a stunning world – and it's all going to look amazing in 3D. All of us here at the studio are incredibly excited for you to see Tangled when it comes out in theaters this November."
> 
> ...







Rapunzel was a fucking good title, what the fuck were they smoking?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 12, 2010)

Why 3D....


----------



## Spica (Feb 12, 2010)

She's not gonna be a Disney Princess, will she?  I'm not fond of the 3D-animation. A rococoesque style would be more preferable. Like those paintings Chee posted. Sleeping Beauty's art was heavily based on Medieval art, Snow White on fairy tales art, Mulan from Chinese art.... why couldn't Rapunzel?  

The backgrounds are beautiful already, though.


----------



## Chee (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree, it would've been better in a 2D style that is a homage to the rococo art period. The 3D makes it looks so new and cartoony. :|


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2010)

Tangled?!  wtf.


----------



## TSC (Feb 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> FUCK YOU DISNEY. THEY HAVE TO FUCK EVERYTHING. THEY JUST FUCK FUCK FUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only that, but Snow Queen got shelved again.

This is all because the paranoid greedy assholes in the Disney Marketers exec were disappointed in The Princess and the Frog's box office(even though it did fairly well) and think the whole princess and fairytale kept boys out of watching it and not the "in" thing.

Seriously Disney cause all this mess themselves. No one is to blame but themselves for their own stupid mistake.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2010)

Tangled?

That's a horrible title.  Disney needs to look at the titles of their other historic films.  They didn't call Snow White by another name!  Would Poisoned Apple be nearly as good?  I think not!

This is some stupid shit, Chee!

And why the hell does this Roy Conli dope consider this exciting news?  He should have known that it would divide the fan base.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> I agree, it would've been better in a 2D style that is a homage to the rococo art period. The 3D makes it looks so new and cartoony. :|



It is a new cartoon 


Eh no problem with changing the title as long as the movie is good.  @ people forgetting Disney is a business first and foremost.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought people already knew the movie was going to be in 3D animation. 

But I agree that the new title sounds extremely silly and would have been better off as Rapunzel.


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It is a new cartoon
> 
> 
> Eh no problem with changing the title as long as the movie is good.  @ people forgetting Disney is a business first and foremost.



No, I'm saying that I like the look of the 90s Disney films (which is older). With its traditional animation. 3D is far from that look (which is new).

I like 3D, but I just think 2D is prettier.


----------



## TSC (Feb 14, 2010)

According to the toy merchandise of Rapunzel, Rapunzel will have two pets. One is a Chameleon named Pascal and the other is a horse named Maximus


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Here's a preview at some Rapunzel toys with some more info on the movie hidden in the descriptions of the toys:
> 
> *Disney Rapunzel
> 2010 Fact Sheet
> ...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2010)

That Flynn toy has a horrifying head


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

Can't believe they changed the name to Tangled  

3D sounds crazy though for a movie like that, will be interesting to see what it's like.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 14, 2010)

Welp... this movie just lost my interest.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Welp... this movie just lost my interest.



The only thign that changed was the name


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

And the name is stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> The only thign that changed was the name





Chee said:


> And the name is stupid.


This.

Sometimes a man has to stick to his principles.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2010)

ohh wow finally a classical fairy tale done by disney again

and the concept art looks beautiful


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> ohh wow finally a classical fairy tale done by disney again



They just did a classical fairy tale last year.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 15, 2010)

Why Tangled? I mean for all there other fairytale movies Disney made they kept the name of the original story they were deriving from.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Why Tangled? I mean for all there other fairytale movies Disney made they kept the name of the original story they were deriving from.



I know. That's part of why I hate it. It just doesn't sound like a fairy-tale movie. Sounds more like...a movie about barbershops and shit like that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Why Tangled? I mean for all there other fairytale movies Disney made they kept the name of the original story they were deriving from.



Hercules .


----------



## Momoka (Feb 15, 2010)

Well it's about time that they make Rapunzel!!!


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

Leaked test trailer (its not finished):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BnXGQMqaf4[/YOUTUBE]

It looks pretty cute, still pissed about the title change though.


----------



## Extasee (Feb 22, 2010)

Title change angers Zombie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't help but loving the main male lead.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't you even think about changing the thread title to Tangled...


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't. 

I can get a mod to do it though.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2010)

People should download these leaked trailers, because you know they're going to get pulled down in about an hour after posting.


----------



## TSC (Feb 23, 2010)

here the trailer for those who miss the youtube one


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2010)

At this point, I'm not sure if Rapunzel's personality is going to be amusing or annoying.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> People should download these leaked trailers, because you know they're going to get pulled down in about an hour after posting.



Was gonna, but too lazy to do it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> Was gonna, but too lazy to do it.



**


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2010)

It will probably be out in a couple of months anyways. 
Most of its just animated storyboards and little doodles.

I thought it was stupid that she was fighting with her hair. Whut.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2010)

TSC already posted another link to it, so no big.

And I was seriously wondering if her hair was alive with the way she was using it. Reminds me of that lady from The Forbidden Kingdom.


----------



## TSC (Jun 9, 2010)

*Rapunzel (2010)*

I think now is time perfect for a thread for this movie as a full trailer will come out when Toy Story 3 comes out. but I just found a piece of advertising on Tangled actually showing animation: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUsmBb8AaRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2010)

There's already a thread for this.

But whatever, I can't find it myself.

I hate how they changed the title, Rapunzel was fine. But I'll see it anyways cause holy shit, that guy is H.O.T.


----------



## TSC (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah i search through for the thread myself but nothing popped up.

Yea i'm liking the movie already despite title change. Actually people in europe and other countries outside USA will get Rapunzel as title


----------



## Koi (Jun 10, 2010)

HOT DAMN THAT IS ONE SEXY GENERIC HERO.

Official trailer:


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

Koi said:


> HOT DAMN THAT IS ONE SEXY GENERIC HERO.
> 
> Official trailer:



A teaser trailer that is 2:06 minutes long. Wut.


----------



## ethereal (Jun 11, 2010)

Koi said:


> HOT DAMN THAT IS ONE SEXY GENERIC HERO.
> 
> Official trailer:



lol "she's been grounded like... FOREVER"

Looks great, definitely seeing this.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 11, 2010)

"BEST... DAY... EVER"

Holy shit. This will be funny.


----------



## Spica (Jun 11, 2010)

lol, I liked that trailer. It looked fine enough to make me want to see it. 

Awesome frying pan. Though I was expecting her to hit him with it when she tied him to the chair.


----------



## Evolet (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks good....jesus christ why so attractive cartoon.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 13, 2010)

Really like the art style of this one.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm feeling disturbingly aroused by these two fictional cartoon characters.


----------



## Misha-San (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol I like the twist on the movie. I like the part with her grabbing him with her hair. xD


----------



## Felix (Jun 13, 2010)

It looks so awesome


----------



## Kevin Nash Naruto (Jun 13, 2010)

Hes a hero from my point of view.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2010)

Girl has some strong hair. Movie has my interest, though I still don't care for the title.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 17, 2010)

Firstly that guy looks hot, secondly this movie looks hilarious I can't wait until it comes out, I have been following it since early '09 I am alright with the name change though I guess, I understand why they did it too.

Mandy Moore doing another princess eh?

Alls well I say


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder if he cums on her face in the directors cut


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh finally, I always wanted to see Rapunzel as Disney princess
Finally,team is completed


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2010)

There is a new trailer!


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2010)

lol, this looks like it's going to be a really funny movie.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

This movie is shaping up to be awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> There is a new trailer!



Oh wow,that's awesome..


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 19, 2010)

This looks funny  

But I still miss old Disney


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2010)

*Disney's Tangled*

Has anyone seen this film yet? I just saw it, and I'm not going to lie, I freaking loved this movie so much I'd marry it. If this truly is Disney's final fairy tale movie, I'm satisfied. Way better than _The Princess and the Frog_.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

10/10 great movie, everyone should watch.


----------



## Koi (Dec 11, 2010)

Agreed, agreed, agreed.  I seriously adored this movie.  And so did my boyfriend and brother, hah.  They both dragged their feet a little bit initially but they both really enjoyed it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

Flynn, Pasqual and Maximus were all really funny characters.

Also liked the chemistry between Flynn and Rapunzel.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2010)

My only complaint was, compared to the Renaissance films, this movie's musical score could have been stronger.

I love "When Will my Life Begin", though.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Flynn, Pasqual and Maximus were all really funny characters.
> 
> Also liked the chemistry between Flynn and Rapunzel.



I liked better the chemistry between Eugene and Rapunzel..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2010)

Stunna said:


> My only complaint was, compared to the Renaissance films, this movie's musical score could have been stronger.
> 
> I love "When Will my Life Begin", though.



I actually liked "I've got a Dream" and Mother Knows Best...more than that one to be honest.

TVTropes is right about the reprise for Mother Knows Best though. It really does sound like they're talking about her virginity, if you only listen to the audio


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2010)

Having seen this film, I sort of felt... underwhelmed. I think it's a solid movie overall, but I didn't get that feeling of "Wow" as I did from other Disney films.


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Having seen this film, I sort of felt... underwhelmed.









Best Disney movie in a long time 

Had something for everyone.


----------



## Yubba (Dec 12, 2010)

I loved that move. it was really cute and awesome graphics.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2010)

Slice said:


> Best Disney movie in a long time
> 
> Had something for everyone.



Are you talking about Disney films alone or Disney films in conjunction with the Pixar works? Because, if it's the latter, I would dispute that claim.

As for this movie, it felt too... familiar in some respects. It didn't really set a standard as so much as it kept things on track. That's not a bad thing, mind you, but I'm wondering about its purpose after the formula has its parodies, satires and deconstructions such as Shrek and even Disney's own Enchanted.


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Are you talking about Disney films alone or Disney films in conjunction with the Pixar works? Because, if it's the latter, I would dispute that claim.



Only Disney animation, but compared to the Pixar movies Rapunzel is still keeping up.

It has something a lot of animated movies lack - heart.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

My fave song from the movie by a country mile

[YOUTUBE]j5iFxpkz40o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't know if anyone's noticed, but Rapunzel is Disney's first White Princess since 1991.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

Look at what they did to Maximus


Unforgivable


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Look at what they did to Maximus
> 
> 
> Unforgivable


----------



## Koi (Dec 12, 2010)

I saw that at Target the other day.  Kind of upsetting!  He is a noble horse, he would not stand for this fuckery!


----------



## Slice (Dec 13, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Look at what they did to Maximus
> 
> 
> Unforgivable



What is this... i dont even...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 13, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Look at what they did to Maximus



It's called Marketing, children. Learn it.

Rarely will the product represent the best of what the work has to offer. Their main goal is to make money off the movie as quickly as possible. In this fast-paced world of "make a movie, sell toys", if something even smells success, a franchise blooms and toys are made.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

We're not fucking idiots we know this, is it a crime to point out its stupid your majesty


----------



## Slice (Dec 13, 2010)

Listened to some songs of the German soundtrack on Youtube, i am SO glad i could convince some of my friends to watch it in english!

And that toy looks like one of these things of that magical horses show /co/ is so obsessed with lately - which is a _very_ bad thing


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought the art direction in this whole movie was fucking fantastic. Especially the lighting. So damn good.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 21, 2011)

So, after all this time I finally watched this movie, I've got to say that I really loved it. Overall, I still found The Princess and the Frog to be more charming, but this movie had a lot of great things going for it. Wonderful animation, solid humor, good story, and good characters. Loved Maximus.

The songs other than Mother Knows Best and its reprise were a little weak, but still good enough. Flower song was a catchy tune though.

What I wish Disney would've done though, was show Mother Gothel (who I loved as the villain) as someone who loved and cared for Rapunzel in addition to just wanting to use her for hr hair. It would've added a deep layer to a villain that Disney has never explored before. Too bad they passed it up, but I suppose they didn't want audiences feeling sorry for the antagonist of the fil,


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 21, 2011)

This whole movie had a formula - as such every other Disney movie. 
Still didn't feel it. Seemed over conventional and cliche. I think they tried to mimic what Disney has been trying to do in the past.
I mean the art direction seemed super shallow and engaging at the same time, but I wasn't going to buy into it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 21, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> What I wish Disney would've done though, was show Mother Gothel (who I loved as the villain) as someone who loved and cared for Rapunzel in addition to just wanting to use her for hr hair. It would've added a deep layer to a villain that Disney has never explored before. Too bad they passed it up, but I suppose they didn't want audiences feeling sorry for the antagonist of the fil,



I've actually argued that point on some forums before. What I've heard was that Gothel's body movements suggest that she really didn't really care about Rapunzel at all. I'm inclined to agree, but Donna Murphy is so charming as Gothel, it's hard 'not' to like her. 



John Carter of Mars said:


> This whole movie had a formula - as such every other Disney movie.
> Still didn't feel it. Seemed over conventional and cliche. I think they tried to mimic what Disney has been trying to do in the past.
> I mean the art direction seemed super shallow and engaging at the same time, but I wasn't going to buy into it.





No, I totally agree. With the way Disney did PatF, I was sort of expecting more from Rapunzel.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 21, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I've actually argued that point on some forums before. What I've heard was that Gothel's body movements suggest that she really didn't really care about Rapunzel at all. I'm inclined to agree, but Donna Murphy is so charming as Gothel, it's hard 'not' to like her.



Well, she never really showed any outright and real affection for her. Everything Gothel did was to manipulate Rapunzel so she could continue using her hair. It would've just been a really interesting move on Disney's part if they had Gothel show that she actually came to love Rapunzel as a daughter, but they didn't go there.

Of course Donna Murphy added a lot of charm to Gothel though. One thing Disney is amazing at is finding ways to make their villains have all sorts of charm and appeal despite being so evil.

And this may not have been the best, but I think it certainly was a good movie, above a lot of the forgettable 2D films Disney produced before.


----------



## Wan (Jan 21, 2014)

Going to see Frozen again put me in a Disney mood so I was looking up clips from "Tangled".  This is still one of the most emotionally effective scenes I've seen in a movie:


----------



## Table (Jan 21, 2014)

Wan said:


> Going to see Frozen again put me in a Disney mood so I was looking up clips from "Tangled".  This is still one of the most emotionally effective scenes I've seen in a movie:


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, great moment.

Wouldn't put Buzz falling anywhere near it, though, for two reasons. One, Randy Newman ruined that scene; and two, it's from a Pixar film--not a Disney one.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2014)

I like how Rapunzel and Eugene were in Frozen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

who was frozen's eugene, then?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

they literally were there

they make a cameo when the gates are opened


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

ohhhhhhhhhhh riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight

i thought he was slammin' on frozen by saying rapunzel was basically anna, etc.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2014)

Luca tryin' to roast.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 24, 2014)

Mider T said:


> I like how Rapunzel and Eugene were in Frozen.



That's pretty cool.. I did not see that.


----------



## Table (Jan 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Luca tryin' to roast.



Yeah dude, don't even.





Alsooooo I never noticed that, so cool!


----------

